# Ultimate loading machine



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is how we load our trucks for hauling.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

what brand of blower is that?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET:redbounce


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep that is cool! Was the truck empty when the video started? 2 minutes to fill one truck man that's fast! What's a load like that weigh?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

thats a waste of time and fuel. Much faster with a loader.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

02DURAMAX;719993 said:


> thats a waste of time and fuel. Much faster with a loader.


?????????????????????

you got to keep in mind that hes getting more in this way


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Looking good Paul how many trucks you hire per shift,also watched your other video on youtube that sure is a long push with that pro tech what machine is it on.tymusic


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

02DURAMAX;719993 said:


> thats a waste of time and fuel. Much faster with a loader.


I agree an expierenced operator can load much faster and just as much snow. Also when blowing into truck if temps are not corect you cna have a heck of time getting it out.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Hamelfire;720018 said:


> I agree an expierenced operator can load much faster and just as much snow. Also when blowing into truck if temps are not corect you cna have a heck of time getting it out.


Bingo!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

have to agree, seems slow, and not all that much. I remeber a video or pictures of someone loading a truck with just a bobcat, but with hydraulic dumping bucket, now that put a good load on compared to size of loader loading the truck.

besides that, any good size loader could do that faster and same amount. as for temperature, I guess thats depending on exhaust heated box or not.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

The city uses the same thing here. I was stuck behind one the other day, seemed pretty fast to me. plus in a tight spot like a road, trafic keeps moving (slowly) and the dumps line up one behind the other. Just a nice drive down the street.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

High dump bucket.. thats it

here

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=54503&highlight=high+dump+bucket

gone down a little, couple pictures.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

02DURAMAX;719993 said:


> thats a waste of time and fuel. Much faster with a loader.


Wrong. He's getting more into the truck and 2 minutes to load isn't "slow" by any means.

You need to keep in mind, a guy who is running an operation with equipment like that probably knows a thing or two about efficiency.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I would think that a guy like Neige wouldn't use a blower to load trucks if it wasn't fast enough,you could never get that amount of snow in a truck with a loader,the city uses that kind of blower on a loader they have each shift anywhere from 8-12 tandems and 2 triaxles and the blower is waiting so I think it would be the way to go.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Camden;720083 said:


> Wrong. He's getting more into the truck and 2 minutes to load isn't "slow" by any means.
> 
> You need to keep in mind, a guy who is running an operation with equipment like that probably knows a thing or two about efficiency.


There is no way he loaded a tandom in 2 minutes with that blower. I use to work for a county and that is not possible. no way.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm sure paul knows a little bit more about snow removal than most here.. The volume of snow in that truck as well as working in a tighter area is way faster than a loader.


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

Two minutes loading a truck that way is believable, that's how our city gets clear of the snow, a grader blades the snow out of the parking ares and into a huge windrow in the middle of the street, whatever way works though.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

blowerman;720131 said:


> I'm sure paul knows a little bit more about snow removal than most here...... .


Thats an understatement


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Hamelfire;720127 said:


> There is no way he loaded a tandom in 2 minutes with that blower. . no way.


Your right it was 2 minutes and 14 seconds


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

02DURAMAX;719993 said:


> thats a waste of time and fuel. Much faster with a loader.


What are you talking about, do you have any idea or experience. It is the most efficient use of time and fuel.


Hamelfire;720018 said:


> I agree an expierenced operator can load much faster and just as much snow. Also when blowing into truck if temps are not corect you cna have a heck of time getting it out.


How can he get just as much snow in. Blown snow gets super compressed, almost 18 tons in there. If I used a loader bucket, maybe 10 tons.


Bruce'sEx;720060 said:


> have to agree, seems slow, and not all that much. I remeber a video or pictures of someone loading a truck with just a bobcat, but with hydraulic dumping bucket, now that put a good load on compared to size of loader loading the truck.
> 
> besides that, any good size loader could do that faster and same amount. as for temperature, I guess thats depending on exhaust heated box or not.


The snow just slides out real fast and clean.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Blowers can be ....*

I would put up a good blower over a good loader most days...The town uses a Blower and several dump trailers here for snow removal.He will fill a 30' dump trailer in a couple minutes never stopping the whole time.The loaders with blades windrow the snow and the blower and trucks just keep moving.
My old Sicard was rated at 1,500 tons per hour.That was a medium duty machine.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

I dont see how that is slow, looks good keep up the good work.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

My vote is for the blower. But then I'm a bit opinionated.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=61070&highlight=unimog


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Bruce'sEx;720060 said:


> have to agree, seems slow, and not all that much. I remeber a video or pictures of someone loading a truck with just a bobcat, but with hydraulic dumping bucket, now that put a good load on compared to size of loader loading the truck.
> 
> besides that, any good size loader could do that faster and same amount. as for temperature, I guess thats depending on exhaust heated box or not.





Bruce'sEx;720077 said:


> High dump bucket.. thats it
> 
> here
> 
> ...


If you read the entire thread you quoted, you would see that the guy with the high dump bucket said it takes him 15 minutes to load a truck. That's about 700% more time.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

Comming from the cornfields of the midwest, thats how we load corn to the grain carts and thats fast. This is the same theory, that blower never stops and especially on windrows, just keep the trucks pulling up. Looks pretty efficiant to me.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

heres another vid to show the speed...


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

Wicked500R;720408 said:


> heres another vid to show the speed...


I'd buy supper and a beer for any loader operator that could fill a truck as fast as that


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

you also forgot the fact that you had to plow that snow into a pile and if you watch closely he has to make to passes because the pile is too deep for the blower. That has to be worth something here. A bucket does not have this problem.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Hamelfire;720549 said:


> you also forgot the fact that you had to plow that snow into a pile and if you watch closely he has to make to passes because the pile is too deep for the blower. That has to be worth something here. A bucket does not have this problem.


Neige said he's getting 18 tons into that truck using a blower compared to 10 with a loader. You can't be serious if you are saying that a loader can make up the 8 ton difference in time saved


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Camden;720561 said:


> Neige said he's getting 18 tons into that truck using a blower compared to 10 with a loader. You can't be serious if you are saying that a loader can make up the 8 ton difference in time saved


I'll go up against his blower and operator any day of the week and get as much if not more in the truck faster with a bucket.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Hamelfire;720565 said:


> I'll go up against his blower and operator any day of the week and get as much if not more in the truck faster with a bucket.


Neige posted his video, let's see yours. Until you show some proof it's all just talk...


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Camden;720575 said:


> Neige posted his video, let's see yours. Until you show some proof it's all just talk...


There's the kicker right there. Put your money where your mouth is. I would have to agree that a loader could not do as much volume in the same amount of time.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Hamelfire;720127 said:


> There is no way he loaded a tandom in 2 minutes with that blower. I use to work for a county and that is not possible. no way.


So what are you saying I altered the video.


Hamelfire;720549 said:


> you also forgot the fact that you had to plow that snow into a pile and if you watch closely he has to make to passes because the pile is too deep for the blower. That has to be worth something here. A bucket does not have this problem.


How do you haul snow from a shopping mall. Do you push snow with a bucket, and have a truck waiting, so that once your bucket is full you empty in the truck. No piles, that's amazing, and I guess your truck is full under 2 min. ***** You are absolutely right the blower had to do more than one pass because of the height, but more because the outer edges of the pile were really hard packed snow, and the operator was showing off how much he could load in the truck. When we get on a roll, that truck can be filled in under 1 min. Will post a vid. next time we haul as proof.



Hamelfire;720565 said:


> I'll go up against his blower and operator any day of the week and get as much if not more in the truck faster with a bucket.


Your on. Come up to Montreal, I will put the bucket on the loader, and you can fill the truck. We will let you fill two trucks and time you. Then I will dump both trucks, and blow all that snow into one truck, under halve the time it took you to load them. OH and we will video the whole thing and post the results on PS.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Hamelfire;720565 said:


> I'll go up against his blower and operator any day of the week and get as much if not more in the truck faster with a bucket.


Sounds great? But unless you're Schnieder Excavating, they were loading out Mayfair mall in Milwaukee with a L350 Volvo before christmas, quad axle dumps in one or two passes, I doubt you can beat a blower.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

As usual great video Paul. tymusic


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Being from that neck of the woods....less than an hour from Montreal area...I can tell you first hand...those boys know how to remove and handle snow. Nothing they do is inefficient....that can't afford it. Its not like in some other areas where even if you don't move it efficiently or completely its OK it will melt in a few days. Up north its there from December until May. 

You must move the snow out completely as more will be coming and none of it will melt. Downtown Montreal's snow removal system is second to none...you see them moving snow out after a storm and it is a well orchestrated act.

I have no doubt in Niege's actions being efficient and correct...if they weren't he wouldn't stay in business up there.

Nice video keep them coming.

Cheers


----------



## D DeSantis (Mar 3, 2008)

Great video! I'm also from montreal and this is how all the municipalities do it, fastest way the only people loading with a loader are the ones who don't have a snow blower lol. 
-Dan


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

That is so true, thats how we did it till we got the blower. What part of Montreal are you from Dan, I m in St-Bruno.
Paul


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

AMAZING!!!!!

i really like the "backboard" you put on top of the dump


----------



## D DeSantis (Mar 3, 2008)

You guys are lucky you get to play with the big equipment, i'm from the west end Cote-St-Luc. I do only residential and everyone here is still using almost exclusively pick up trucks.
-Dan


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

This is just MY opinion so whoever doesn't agree with me I don't care. There is NO WAY you can load MORE snow faster with a bucket. The blower is packing it tight in the truck no air gaps, even if you try to pack it down with the bucket you will never get it that tight. So even if it took longer to fill with the blower you are filling it more. Now if that blower was only a 600 ton/hr thats 10 ton/min I don't care who you are you can't load 10 ton/min with a bucket on a medium size loader. BTW nice vidio


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;720331 said:


> What are you talking about, do you have any idea or experience. It is the most efficient use of time and fuel.
> 
> How can he get just as much snow in. Blown snow gets super compressed, almost 18 tons in there. If I used a loader bucket, maybe 10 tons.
> 
> The snow just slides out real fast and clean.


Sometimes Paul your better off just ignoring the shovelers. LOL Sweet vid and save your energy, there's lot of winter left.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Neige

More videos please


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice videos paul, nothing like watching someone with a blower.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes more videos please! There's not much more that can beat a good Blow Job!


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Not loading a dump but still makes the point blowers can move considerable snow. The dump loader chute can be installed on this blower for loading dumps.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

I've seen trucks loaded with a blower and I'd have to vote for the blower for efficiency, especially when it's wind rowed. I suppose you could load a truck with a giant front end mining loader faster, but I don't think to many snow removal guys run those ...


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

paponte;721194 said:


> Yes more videos please! There's not much more that can beat a good Blow Job!


That's the best point of this whole thread!!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Neige;720594 said:


> Your on. Come up to Montreal, I will put the bucket on the loader, and you can fill the truck. We will let you fill two trucks and time you. Then I will dump both trucks, and blow all that snow into one truck, under halve the time it took you to load them. OH and we will video the whole thing and post the results on PS.


So Hamel no comment

All bark and no bite LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;720594 said:


> Your on. Come up to Montreal, I will put the bucket on the loader, and you can fill the truck. We will let you fill two trucks and time you. Then I will dump both trucks, and blow all that snow into one truck, under halve the time it took you to load them. OH and we will video the whole thing and post the results on PS.


Your on Paul, I want to come see your snowblower work anyway, so I might as well drive your loader while I'm there. What do you say, loser buys the steak dinner?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll post a video of me loading with the 966 8.5 bucket as soon as we get some snow to load.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Hamelfire;722361 said:


> I'll post a video of me loading with the 966 8.5 bucket as soon as we get some snow to load.


Were going to load on a side street with traffic just so you know.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JD Dave;722292 said:


> Your on Paul, I want to come see your snowblower work anyway, so I might as well drive your loader while I'm there. What do you say, loser buys the steak dinner?


Anytime, the door is always open, and bring your dad up, he would enjoy it.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Hamelfire;722361 said:


> I'll post a video of me loading with the 966 8.5 bucket as soon as we get some snow to load.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Hamelfire;722361 said:


> I'll post a video of me loading with the 966 8.5 bucket as soon as we get some snow to load.


966s are nice machines  How big is your operation? Post some pics of your equipment...I bet it's nice stuff if you're running big Cats like that.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Hamelfire;722361 said:


> I'll post a video of me loading with the 966 8.5 bucket as soon as we get some snow to load.


I can get you a 966 and we got plenty of snow if you want


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hamelfire;722361 said:


> I'll post a video of me loading with the 966 8.5 bucket as soon as we get some snow to load.


So did it ever snow after you posted this BS?

Or will you show us this year how it's done?

PS Loading a Tonka truck with a 966 doesn't count. :laughing:


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Did the Plywood come with the Truck ?????

Should of opened the door of the CAB could of put a little more inside....Make a full load ...


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

jayman3;720084 said:


> I would think that a guy like Neige wouldn't use a blower to load trucks if it wasn't fast enough,you could never get that amount of snow in a truck with a loader,the city uses that kind of blower on a loader they have each shift anywhere from 8-12 tandems and 2 triaxles and the blower is waiting so I think it would be the way to go.


10-4 on that:salute: 
that's how they do it down heartymusic


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

TremblaySNOW;874369 said:


> 10-4 on that:salute:
> that's how they do it down heartymusic


Down here!?

Your in Canada! There is no down here, the rest of the world sees you as "up there" :laughing:

Thats a pretty good looking machine you have Neige, *very* efficient.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

I would have to agree a blower is the fastest.I ran heavy equipment abit and am from a farm.Its all about the "flow".Thats why combines,hay choppers,potato harvestors,and snow blowers all have chutes or booms to discharge their cargo on the fly.Not dising any loader guys(there are lots of great ones) but ya nearly always have to back up at least half the time to get the job done.A big blower ripping though a proper sized windrow is amazing.The slow part is getting the trucks in and out of the down town areas.Just my two bits worth.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Blower all the way
Faster & get more in the truck


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well, I see mr harley was on last night but no reply.

Too bad, looks like you guys ran another one off without me.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hamelfire;720565 said:


> I'll ..... get as much if not more in the truck faster with a bucket.


Finally! Now I know where this came from LOL.

I must have missed the video of the loader.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;875882 said:


> I must have missed the video of the loader.....


You and the rest of the world.

Where you been anyways? Trying to start a Ford?


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;874734 said:


> Down here!?
> 
> Your in Canada! There is no down here, the rest of the world sees you as "up there" :laughing:
> 
> Thats a pretty good looking machine you have Neige, *very* efficient.


Your right :laughing:
Up hear is what I ment (Ottawa):salute:


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

can you load mulch with a blower?....mabey spread it on jobs that way too?..

i see all kinds of blow job possibilities every day....LOL


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

TremblaySNOW;876004 said:


> Your right :laughing:
> Up hear is what I ment (Ottawa):salute:


I see you as 'down there'...


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Blower loading was much faster when we worked for the city (dump trailers), bucket brigade was where we could make the same money for much less work. The problem with the loaders was operators trying to knock the snow sides off pushing too far. Blowers also found mufflers and curbs that were in the windrow were a little hard on shear pins. Most times the blower didn't fill you as fast as he could, just fast enough to keep the foreman happy. There were times they would crank it up to finish a strip before break, that showed me what it was capable of.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;875535 said:


> Well, I see mr harley was on last night but no reply.
> 
> Too bad, looks like you guys ran another one off without me.


Who???


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I saw that in Valentine nebraska one time. Right after a big storm and goin right down main street. Cuz Valentines a huuuge town


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hamelfire;722361 said:


> I'll post a video of me loading with the 966 8.5 bucket as soon as we get some snow to load.


Almost 4 seasons and no snow to load while videotaping to prove your point?


----------



## OrganicsL&L (Jan 30, 2009)

Now I really feel like I'm in the club! Now I know where the "faster with a bucket guy' comes from! LOL

Would love to see how this guy is faster. I watch my town load trucks with loaders and buckets and can't help but think that they are very slow!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I cant believe this thread is back! Heres a video my buddy made. Its already posted on here in a different thread but I think its pretty cool. I have personally watched him load a tandem dump truck in under 50 sec.


----------



## bosshogg (Feb 16, 2007)

Some of you guys are crazy I'm a pretty good operator and I can bucket load a truck prettty fast but we got ourselves a blower last year and if I have the pile staged the way I want it I can fill a tri axe in around 45 seconds wit probably 2 to 3 times as much snow as bucketing it. I love using the blower it is very fast and our customers love it. That's my 2 cents. Hey 4x4 did you get any good video of me the other night when I was loading if so you should upload it


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe someone should PM HamelBS a link and axe him where his video is, since he seems to be ignoring it.

For 4 years.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

bosshogg;1589039 said:


> Some of you guys are crazy I'm a pretty good operator and I can bucket load a truck prettty fast but we got ourselves a blower last year and if I have the pile staged the way I want it I can fill a tri axe in around 45 seconds wit probably 2 to 3 times as much snow as bucketing it. I love using the blower it is very fast and our customers love it. That's my 2 cents. Hey 4x4 did you get any good video of me the other night when I was loading if so you should upload it


I did get some good video. I just didn't want to upload it to here without your permission. I'll work on that today and try to post it here.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Here you go Boss


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

4x4Farmer;1589544 said:


> Here you go Boss


Pretty sure those are edited.

A bucket could have loaded those trucks in 5 seconds. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

dfd9;1589639 said:


> Pretty sure those are edited.
> 
> A bucket could have loaded those trucks in 5 seconds. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I think I could do it faster with my MTD walk behind blower! :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Neige;719950 said:


> Here is how we load our trucks for hauling.


So.... You load them like everyone else that has a loader, blower, and dump truck?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

SnowGuy73;1589841 said:


> So.... You load them like everyone else that has a loader, blower, and dump truck?


It might be boring to you but some people like to see other peoples equipment and operations. I know what it looks like to load a dump truck with a loader mounted snowblower..I have for years. I want to see more though!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

SnowGuy73;1589841 said:


> So.... You load them like everyone else that has a loader, blower, and dump truck?


Post up some stuff of how you do it that is so nuch better.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

SnowGuy73;1589841 said:


> So.... You load them like everyone else that has a loader, blower, and dump truck?


Awesome post! Thumbs Up


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Management material!!!!!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

SnowGuy73;1589841 said:


> So.... You load them like everyone else that has a loader, blower, and dump truck?


Thanks this thread needed another great comment to keep it going. Thumbs Up

Here are some more, for those who enjoy them.


----------



## BladeBlowBucket (Feb 6, 2013)

Neige;1591470 said:


> Thanks this thread needed another great comment to keep it going. ...


 LOL ….Neige You need to invite birdbrain over here, he's full of great comments today !...:laughing::laughing::laughing:...



Neige;1591470 said:


> Here are some more, for those who enjoy them.


----------



## bosshogg (Feb 16, 2007)

That blower has had a work out this past week. I love the the snowblast I don't even want to load a truck with a bucket anymore..


----------



## Vermontster (Oct 10, 2012)

This is how my hometown has done it since large snow blowers were invented. Over the decades they either had blowers mounted on a loader or they had a Sicard Junior, then a Sicard Snowmaster. They can clean up the whole down town in one night. They used to dump directly into the river. Now they pile it in a parking lot where it melts... into the river.


----------

